# Primordial Coupons, Exprire April 11th



## HereToStudy (Apr 9, 2011)

Over at the Primordial store we're offering up a few coupons that are active until the 11th.

*Toco-8:*

*Coupon Code: TOCOPLUS* (Buy on Toco-8, get a second Toco-8 for 50% off)

*What is Toco-8?*

Toco-8 is a tocotrienol complex extracted from palm fruits (elaies guineensis). Toco-8 supports a healthy cardiovascular system (by improving cholesterol levels) and optimal hormone production. It is a water soluble powder for enhanced bio-availability and is designed to be mixed with your favorite beverage or protein shake. At one scoop daily, Toco-8 will last 60 days.

The tocotrienols in Toco-8 are super powerful anti-oxidants which have been proven to have powerful health benefits for the endocrine & cardiovascular system. (2-8) Tocotrienols play an important role in increasing the "hormone production" signal from the brain to the testes, while also increasing the testes testosterone production capacity. (9-11)

Recently, our unique tocotrienol complex has been granted a US patent for its benefit at preventing hair loss and promoting hair regrowth in individuals suffering from alopecia. In the study, all individuals supplemented with the tocotrienol complex showed a positive result, with an average 42% increase in hair count after 5 months of treatment. We're proud to say this supplement helps grow hair fast. (1) This is a much welcomed alternative to the popular hair loss drug Finasteride, a drug which reduces DHT and contributes to a host of side effects such as libido loss, gynecomastia, and depression. (12)

Technically speaking, Toco-8 is a natural Vitamin E supplement, but to call it a "natural Vitamin E supplement" puts it in the same category as every other generic Vitamin E product on the market. The fact is, the natural Vitamin E found in your local supplement shop or grocery store is not natural at all. Rather, almost all Vitamin E products on the market are actually synthetic Vitamin E; a potentially dangerous and cheap byproduct of soybean oil, known as alpha-tocopherol (Go ahead, take a look on your vitamin label). Toco-8 is actually a Natural Complete Vitamin E Supplement.

*What makes Toco-8 different than every other Vitamin E?*

First, it's important to understand that Vitamin E is actually a term used to describe a family of nutrients. Most people think that there is only one Vitamin E, when in fact there are 8 different members that make up the Vitamin E family, listed below

The tocopherol family -

alpha-tocopherol
beta-tocopherol
gamma-tocopherol
delta-tocopherol
The tocotrienol family -

alpha-tocotrienol
beta-tocotrienol
gamma-tocotrienol
delta-tocotrienol
All of them have important functions in the body and each a unique action. Unfortunately, the only form that's been readily available is the alpha-tocopherol (contained in most generic Vitamin E supplements).

The popularity of alpha-tocopherol stems from the fact that it is an incredibly abundant and cheap form of Vitamin E. In the early 1900's, during the popular time of vitamin discovery, alpha-tocopherol appeared to be the only Vitamin E utilized in the body, because it happened to be the only vitamin E easily detected in blood. (Tocotrienols tend to accumulate and protect the liver, brain, and subcutaneous tissues, while being very hard to detect in blood.) It wasn't until recently that the other forms of Vitamin E, such as the tocotrienols, began to be uncovered as very important nutrients for human health.

The irony is that most Vitamin E products claim to be "natural" because the Vitamin E is naturally extracted from soybean oil, but then synthetically altered to create pure alpha-tocopherol. So, we miss out on all the other forms, and end up with something very unnatural. This creates a major imbalance. For instance, the National Academy of Sciences recently announced that supplementing with alpha-tocopherol alone depletes the body of the other members of the Vitamin E family. This is a problem because it is the "other" Vitamin E's that show the most impressive benefits for improving cardiovascular health and hair regrowth.

Most alarming, is that tocotrienols are already extremely low in Western diets, while being simultaneously depleted by the ever dominating alpha-tocopherol supplementation! Tocotrienols should be first on your list of supplements!

*So what's so special about these Tocotrienols and what are the benefits?*

Tocotrienols are short & slippery. That's right. Due to a unique stereochemical shape, and short "tail" in their phytyl chain, Tocotrienols have increased cellular mobility. Imagine natural tocotrienols as the "short & slippery" forms of Vitamin E that can pass through cytosol and cell membranes to impart their positive effects, rather than becoming clustered like a synthetic form of alpha-tocopherol. (13)

You've probably heard people tell you to "get your vitamins from natural sources". Now you can, with Toco-8. That's because Toco-8 is an all natural extraction which preserves the perfect natural ratio of all 8 tocotrienols and tocopherols with a high ratio of tocotrienol content. To say that Toco-8 is superior to other vitamin E supplements would be an understatement. Toco-8 is a revolution for vitamin supplements and male health.

The specific ratio of vitamin E's in Toco-8 offer the following unique benefits -

Clinically proven to prevent hair loss and increase the number of hairs by an average of 42% (1)
Proven to help reduce cholesterol while improving the HDL : LDL ratio (2-5)
Maintains healthy artery function by reducing atherosclerotic plaque (6-8)
Helps support testosterone production by maintaining optimum pituitary & testicular function (9-11)

*Why buy this Tocotrienol complex from Primordial Performance?*

The difference is freshness. It's important to realize, that the tocotrienol powder extracted from palm fruits is essentially an unpreserved food that is extremely susceptible to degradation from heat.

We import the tocotrienol powder directly from the GMP certified manufacturer in Malaysia, package the sensitive tocotrienol powder in our own in-house facility, while keeping the tocotrienol powder refrigerated until the order ships. This means that you are getting the freshest and most biologically active tocotrienol complex on the market - generally less than 2-3 weeks old by the time it reaches you, the customer. This is more than can be said for a gelcap that is exposed to extensive heat for the encapsulation process, plus stored on shelves for months as it goes from manufacturer > distributor > wholesalers > customer.

Note: Toco-8 has a shelf-life of 6 months at room temperature and one year if stored in the refrigerator. If not immediately using Toco-8 we recommend refrigerating the product for maximum freshness.

*Androlean and Androhard:*

*Coupon Code: LEANHARD25* (Save 25% off Androhard and Androlean stack)

Check out the write-ups over at Primordial Performance for more information on Androlean and Androhard!

Also check out: Volcom's Androlean and Androhard Log on Mind and Muscle

*Testosterone Recovery Stack and TCF-1:*

*Coupon Code:  MAXPCT* (Buy one Testosterone Recovery Stack, get TCF-1 for free)

*What is the Testosterone Recovery Stack?*

The Testosterone Recovery Stack (TRS) includes (1) Sustain Alpha, (1) Toco-8 and (1) EndoAmp Max. It is a combination of products that work synergistically together to increase testosterone levels. The stack can be used as a standalone testosterone boosting stack, or for a complete PCT. (Post Cycle Therapy -- eg. treatment after a testosterone cycle)

The TRS is an effective addition to classic PCT drugs such as Clomid (Clomiphene) or Nolvadex (Tamoxifen). While the TRS can be effectively stacked with Clomid or Nolvadex for a synergistic effect, it can also be used as a completely natural and safe alternative to these classic PCT drugs.

Virtually any man with impotence, low libido, erectile dysfunction, or general symptoms of low testosterone can benefit from Testosterone Recovery Stack.

*How do the products work synergistically together?*

*-*Sustain Alpha works by increasing LH & FSH levels, which stimulate testosterone production from the testes.
*-*Toco-8 increases the testes ability to produce testosterone by enhancing sensitivity to LH & FSH.
*-*EndoAmp Max lowers the stress hormone cortisol which further amplifies testosterone production.

TCF-1

Check out the write-up onTCF-1, Primordial's highly soluble DAA product.

*Phytotestosterone and TCF-1*

Coupon Code:  NATURALEXTREME (Buy phytotestosterone, get 50% off TCF-1)

What is Phyto-Testosterone?

Phyto-Testosterone is a complex of plant extracts including fenugreek; that mimic & amplify the action of testosterone to make harder muscles, stronger muscles and bigger muscles. At the average dose, Phyto-Testosterone will last 30 days.

Perhaps you have heard of the natural plant flavones known as "phyto-estrogens" or the nasty man-made synthetic chemicals known as "xeno-estrogens". Essentially, these are chemicals that act like estrogen in our bodies. Some of these compounds (especially the xeno-estrogens) can cause unwanted side-effects such as breast tissue growth, impotence, and an overall fat & flabby appearance. What's worse, is that these estrogen mimicking compounds are found virtually everywhere, including our food, water, plastics, and even our soap and shampoo. The point is, it's almost impossible to totally avoid these estrogenic elements, so we simply have to deal with the fact that they play a role in our bodies.

So the question remains, where is Mother Nature's balance to these estrogenic compounds? Where are the compounds that act like testosterone in our bodies?

That is exactly what we have brought you, a completely legal, natural and scientifically proven complex that supports lean muscle growth, rather than breast growth. Phyto-Testosterone is truly man's best friend.

Consider Phyto-Testosterone our non-steroidial muscle building supplement that will produce solid gains in lean muscle mass relatively quickly; especially when combined with ample protein intake. Plus, it will stack well with our other supplements, including Dermacrine and Sustain Alpha for a synergistic effect.

What results should I expect from Phyto-Testosterone?

When combined with proper diet & exercise, Phyto-Testosterone can offer the following benefits -

An 8-10lb gain of lean muscle *
Increased strength & stamina
Improved muscular hardness & density
Reduction in body fat
Ravenous appetite for food
* For best results, consume at least 1-2gm of protein per lb of body weight. This will ensure that you have adequate amino acid levels for increased muscle growth.

What are the ingredients & how does it work?

The first ingredient is a specific fenugreek seed extraction, standardized for 50% Fenusides (aka, Testofen). In a study with castrated animals this ingredient supported muscle and male sex organ growth just as much as testosterone normally would, essentially showing that it can mimic the effects of testosterone. (1) Other research with male athletes (ages 18-35) showed that 600mg/day of Fenuside extract for 8 weeks dramatically reduced fat tissue while increasing lean muscle. These effects were accomplished without any detrimental side effects typically related to the use of anabolic steroids, such as gynecomastia, high blood pressure, or liver damage. (2)

The second ingredient in Phyto-Testosterone is a clinically effective dose of methoxyisoflavone (5-methyl-7-methoxy Isoflavone). This was invented and patented in the 1970's as a muscle building plant flavone that could be used as a legal steroid alternative for humans and animals.(3) Just check out a quote straight from the patent by Feuer et al -

"On examining the data of the analysis of body weight it was found that the weight increase of the muscle tissue was specifically greater than that of the fat tissue, and that fat content of the muscle tissue decreased, while that of proteins rose."

And further stating...

"We succeeded in partially suppressing the catabolic effect of cortisone with these compounds, and proved that identical doses of anabolic steroids do not exert anabolic effects stronger than that of the invented compounds."

In other words, methoxyisoflavone increased lean muscle gain comparable to that of anabolic steroids, but without any estrogenic or toxic side effects. (4,8) Interpreting studies and results of related flavones, it appears that the mechanism of methoxyisoflavone's anabolic action is by suppression of cortisol, thus preventing the catabolic breakdown of muscle. (6) It also appears that methoxyisoflavone may positively augment the action of testosterone and estrogen. More specifically it's been hypothesized that when high levels of testosterone are present, methoxyisoflavone will amplify the anabolic effects. (5,7) Therefore, methoxyisoflavones muscle building & fat burning effects can be attributed to potentiating anabolic effects of other hormones, while decreasing the catabolic effects.

How is Phyto-Testosterone better than other related products?

With Phyto-Testosterone, you have a unique synergy. You have Fenuside with its testosterone mimicking effects, and methoxyisoflavone with its testosterone potentiating effects. Plus, we've included a clinically effective dose of each ingredient, ensuring that you are getting the real deal, instead of some diluted "catch all" concoction.

Phyto-Testosterone is also a welcome alternative to many pro-steroids on the market that can be highly suppressive to the body's natural testosterone production, as well as potentially being highly liver toxic. On top of this, Phyto-Testosterone poses no risk of showing positive on a drug test, since none of the ingredients are banned by the NCAA or other major athletic organizations.

Does Phyto-Testosterone have any side effects?

The safety profile of these active ingredients have been well established over the years with various human clinical trials. There have been no documented side effects with either ingredient in the formula. (1-4) The only "side-effect" that may accompany the product is an increase in appetite, due to increased protein retention. So, take advantage of this and increase your protein intake!

Also, keep in mind that Phyto-Testosterone is intended to be cycled to keep the body's hormone receptors sensitive to the effects. We currently recommend that Phyto-Testosterone be used for a maximum of 8 weeks, with at least 4 weeks off between each use.

*Androhard coupon (For those who have bought Andromass already)*

HARDMASS (save $50 on Hard - only for people who already have mass)

Checkout the write-ups on Androhard and Andromass


----------



## ryansm (Apr 10, 2011)

This expires tomorrow guys!


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 11, 2011)

Midnight and these coupons become obsolete guys... Take advantage of em.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 4, 2012)

Reps do have codes again 25% off on AndroSeries and other specific items just PM one of us fro more information!


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 5, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Reps do have codes again 25% off on AndroSeries and other specific items just PM one of us fro more information!



Yep, we are always willing to try and help you guys out if you want to try these products.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 7, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Yep, we are always willing to try and help you guys out if you want to try these products.


Still going on, if you are thinking of trying a Primordial product, hit me up for a coupon!


----------



## jwa (Jun 8, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Still going on, if you are thinking of trying a Primordial product, hit me up for a coupon!



One of my favorite aspects of PP. Always down to help out the customers.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 8, 2012)

jwa said:


> One of my favorite aspects of PP. Always down to help out the customers.


We listen to our customers and even implement changes based on feedback in fact we are having some impressive new releases coming out shortly


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 9, 2012)

jwa said:


> One of my favorite aspects of PP. Always down to help out the customers.



Thank you for the kind words 



ryansm said:


> We listen to our customers and even implement changes based on feedback in fact we are having some impressive new releases coming out shortly



Can't wait!


----------



## Chief Thunder (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump! for more sales!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Thunder said:


> Bump! for more sales!


Send me a PM and I can hook you up with a coupon!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 11, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Send me a PM and I can hook you up with a coupon!



^^^This HTS or myself can help out


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 11, 2012)

I cant wait to give the phyto test a try soon. Everytime I planned on it, something got in the way. This time for sure post-pct.


----------

